# Bagatelle



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

Just a quick little thing I've been working on this afternoon, I think I'm mostly satisfied with it, I really would like opinions.

View attachment Bagatelle.mid


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

First things first, are you planning on ending it like that?


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

Several individual parts of it are okay, but the transitions between different bits of thematic material (which are almost always accompanied by sharp changes in the level of energy) are rather too abrupt. It seems like a piece of music that's been chopped into fragments and then reassembled in a different order.
However, the crunchy A-Bb pedal chords, which initially jarred, had grown on me by the end of the piece (an end which, incidentally, arrives suddenly and without preparation).
Summary: plenty of contrast, but not presented in a controlled manner.


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

No, but I do believe I've said before, transition is something I have a very hard time with, and thought I did an ok job of it this time. But I suppose I could always rework the whole thing.


----------

